# New collection releases for Manila?



## jacquiqui (Jun 30, 2009)

just wondering when will the new collections (colour craft, baby bloom, euristocrats II, etc.) will be released in manila. i'm currently in canada and will be going back to the states in a few days but i want to know if these collections will be out when i go back home so i don't have to spend all my $$ here.


----------

